# Telecheck Results 2022 *Updated 5/16. Final numbers



## Gut_Pile (Apr 11, 2022)

I have been doing this thread for 7 years now. You can find the results from the previous years at the threads below

2021
https://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2021-updated-5-17-final-numbers.990846/

2020
https://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2020-final-numbers-posted.965094/

2019
https://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2019-final-numbers-posted-page-4.941473/

2018
http://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2018-updated-5-17.917581/

2017
http://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2017-final-results-page-5.896288/

2016
http://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-so-far-updated-4-18-page-3.869649/

So far in 2022 we are 11 days into a 46 day season (youth weekend included). As of 04/11/22 at 10:35 AM there have been 4,920 turkeys killed. This is a average of 447 per day and puts us on pace for 20,575 turkeys killed in 2022.

So far we are off to a quicker overall start than 2021 when it comes down to turkeys killed per days hunted, but overall behind when you compare 4/11/21 to 4/11/22.

We will see how everything plays out the remainder of the year.


Opening day results from 16-22:

2016: 1,535
2017: 1,725
2018: 1,748
2019: 1,477
2020: 1,777
2021: 1,410
2022: 1,548


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 11, 2022)

Link to telecheck data

https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/6b454d3ca57044848222998c06412b9b


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 11, 2022)

Just to dive a little more into the numbers and what the opening day numbers mean to overall harvest trends.

2016: 11,216 checked turkeys. 1535 opening day turkeys made up 13.7% of total harvest

2017: 11,465 checked turkeys. 1725 opening day turkeys made up 15% of total harvest

2018: 11,674 checked turkeys. 1748 opening day turkeys made up 14.9% of total harvest

2019: 11,521 checked turkeys. 1477 opening day turkeys made up 12.8% of total harvest

2020: 14,412 checked turkeys. 1777 opening day turkeys made up for 12.3% of total harvest

2021: 12,174 checked turkeys. 1470 opening days turkeys made up for 11.6% of total harvest

2022: With the 6 year opening day average making up 13.4% of the total harvest, we can estimate this years harvest should end up around 11,553. 

It will be interesting to see how this trend plays out again this year.


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks for doing this. Always interesting.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 11, 2022)

4/11/21 - 8107

4/11/22 - 4920


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 11, 2022)

2021 46 days into the season - 11,139

I'm going to guess that GA ends up somewhere around 7500 turkeys checked this year


----------



## Zebco The Clown (Apr 11, 2022)

Gut_Pile said:


> Link to telecheck data
> 
> https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/6b454d3ca57044848222998c06412b9b



According to that link, only one bird was tagged in Warwoman WMA since the public opener as of today. What's up with that? Is it known for tough turkey hunting?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Apr 11, 2022)

I love that you provide this for us Will.  Thanks buddy.  Pretty interesting so far.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 11, 2022)

Gut_Pile said:


> 4/11/21 - 8107
> 
> 4/11/22 - 4920



Difference between a Sunday (2021) and Monday (2022).

What's the first 11 days of the last few seasons look like? 

My guess is that you'll see a slower start to 2022 because it was private land only up until last Sat. You'll likely see stronger numbers than prior year over the next few weeks now that the full state is open. I'd guess the overall numbers may look pretty similar.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 12, 2022)

ssramage said:


> What's the first 11 days of the last few seasons look like?



2021 - 4825

2022 - 4920


----------



## ssramage (Apr 12, 2022)

Gut_Pile said:


> 2021 - 4825
> 
> 2022 - 4920



That's surprising to me that 2022 is outpacing prior year, considering that you're missing over a week of public land hunting and the reduced limit. Season length was reduced by 22% and harvest quota by 33%. You'd expect harvest #s to correlate with that. The fact that it's not, suggests that either: 1) the cuts weren't deep enough, 2) more hunter participation, or 3) the population isn't really that bad after all...


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 13, 2022)

ssramage said:


> That's surprising to me that 2022 is outpacing prior year, considering that you're missing over a week of public land hunting and the reduced limit. Season length was reduced by 22% and harvest quota by 33%. You'd expect harvest #s to correlate with that. The fact that it's not, suggests that either: 1) the cuts weren't deep enough, 2) more hunter participation, or 3) the population isn't really that bad after all...



The harvest numbers would be much lower if they would've addressed decoys in the new regs. They didn't so here we are. 
As far as your bullet points go, I would agree with #2 not #3.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 13, 2022)

Or maybe with gobblers getting 12 more days to breed and not be messed with, maybe they are much more receptive to calls?

Not saying that's the case, but it might have something to do with it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 14, 2022)

Thanks for posting this every year.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 14, 2022)

goblr77 said:


> The harvest numbers would be much lower if they would've addressed decoys in the new regs. They didn't so here we are.
> As far as your bullet points go, I would agree with #2 not #3.


If I get bored enough I’ll look at Bama numbers from week 1 in 2021 and 2022 since decoys were illegal for the first 10 days.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 14, 2022)

Gut_Pile said:


> Or maybe with gobblers getting 12 more days to breed and not be messed with, maybe they are much more receptive to calls?
> 
> Not saying that's the case, but it might have something to do with it.



Very well could be. The challenge with so many variables changing at once is that we won't know a true cause-effect of any one thing.


----------



## Riverrat84 (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m might make myself sound stupid because I was too lazy to read through every post. Someone may have already brought this up. I mostly keep up with the public land harvesting data, is Jake harvest more than normal or about par. I see a couple WMAs with pretty high numbers of jakes killed? I’m not bashing anybody for doing so. Could have been a first turkey for somebody or just accident. It happened to me once, but wasn’t intentional. But some of these public lands are 50/50 Jake to gobbler kills. Just curious.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 18, 2022)

18 days in

6,493 checked in 

360 per day

On pace for 16,593


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 18, 2022)

Riverrat84 said:


> I’m might make myself sound stupid because I was too lazy to read through every post. Someone may have already brought this up. I mostly keep up with the public land harvesting data, is Jake harvest more than normal or about par. I see a couple WMAs with pretty high numbers of jakes killed? I’m not bashing anybody for doing so. Could have been a first turkey for somebody or just accident. It happened to me once, but wasn’t intentional. But some of these public lands are 50/50 Jake to gobbler kills. Just curious.




Not a stupid question. Last year on April 15 there had been 902 jakes checked in with 143 of them being on public.  This made up 8.48% of total harvest

This year, on April 18, there have been 770 jakes checked in, with 75 of them coming from public. This makes up 11.85% of total harvest.

While the overall # is down, we have had 13 less days of season. On a typical year the state usually kills somewhere around 1300 jakes. I imagine that the overall number is down, but percentage of total harvest is up

Typically, when the jake harvest percentage is up, the following year will be above average.


----------



## six (Apr 18, 2022)

Dupree said:


> If I get bored enough I’ll look at Bama numbers from week 1 in 2021 and 2022 since decoys were illegal for the first 10 days.


That would be interesting.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 18, 2022)

six said:


> That would be interesting.



VERY


----------



## Dupree (Apr 18, 2022)

six said:


> That would be interesting.


I can’t find a weekly breakdown on the Alabama game check numbers. Maybe someone smarter than me can.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 18, 2022)

I looked at Bama's website as well. Couldn't find a daily breakdown


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 25, 2022)

25 days into a 46 day season

7,605 checked in

304 per day

On pace for 13,993


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 25, 2022)

Jake update

900 checked in so far, with 113 of them coming off of public

Jake harvest is currently making up 11.8% of total harvest


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Apr 25, 2022)

Bunch of Jake slayers


----------



## Buckman18 (Apr 25, 2022)

My own observations, and those of many of my hardcore hillbilly friends, point to a much higher poult recruitment last season up here in the mountains. If our suspicions are correct that might correlate to an increased jake rate.


----------



## Zebco The Clown (Apr 25, 2022)

The DNR turkey harvest map shows you are correct. Much better numbers per sq mile than most of the rest of the state.


----------



## Zebco The Clown (Apr 28, 2022)

All of the mountain and ridge/valley counties are doing well, except Rabun. Anyone have any insights on why? Why Rabun is so low compared to its peers?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 28, 2022)

Zebco The Clown said:


> All of the mountain and ridge/valley counties are doing well, except Rabun. Anyone have any insights on why? Why Rabun is so low compared to its peers?



Highest percentage of public land in the state which is all national forest and nearly all closed canopy.  Go look at the aerial photos of Rabun vs the other mountain counties and you can see the lack of lighter colored non-forest land.


----------



## Zebco The Clown (Apr 28, 2022)

So you are saying not enough ag land?


----------



## Kev (Apr 28, 2022)

Zebco The Clown said:


> So you are saying not enough ag land?


Unmanaged forest.


----------



## Zebco The Clown (Apr 28, 2022)

Couldn't you say the same for Towns, Union, Lumpkin, Pickens? Where Chattahoochee and Oconee NF's abound?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 29, 2022)

Zebco The Clown said:


> Couldn't you say the same for Towns, Union, Lumpkin, Pickens? Where Chattahoochee and Oconee NF's abound?



There's a lot more private, non-forested land in those counties than in Rabun.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 3, 2022)

33 days into a 46 day season

8,554 checked in

259 per day

On pace for 11,924


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 3, 2022)

1005 Jakes (11.74% of harvest)

On pace for 1400 jakes, which is about average for overall number. Percentage of harvest is up though


----------



## buckpasser (May 3, 2022)

Gut_Pile said:


> 1005 Jakes (11.74% of harvest)
> 
> On pace for 1400 jakes, which is about average for overall number. Percentage of harvest is up though



I wouldn’t mind seeing them for youth only.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 3, 2022)

I agree, and I think we'll see a push for that in the future

I try not to judge what people kill, but I can't see a legitimate reason for an adult to shoot a jake. But that's another soap box for another day


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 3, 2022)

Gut_Pile said:


> I agree, and I think we'll see a push for that in the future
> 
> I try not to judge what people kill, but I can't see a legitimate reason for an adult to shoot a jake. But that's another soap box for another day



I like to eat jakes better than adult birds.


----------



## antharper (May 3, 2022)

If we are shortening our season because all the mature gobblers are getting killed , why not protect jakes . We’ll then have more adults to breed . I think this change should of been done first . I honestly think the mature birds are better eating . I know for a fact their breast is twice as big .


----------



## Dupree (May 3, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> I like to eat jakes better than adult birds.


The only difference is the quantity of meat, they all eat the same to me.


----------



## buckpasser (May 3, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> I like to eat jakes better than adult birds.




What a troll!!!  Haha


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 3, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> What a troll!!!  Haha



I'm actually being honest.  Jakes are more tender just like yearling bucks and does are.  I invariably honor the landowners objectives no matter where I hunt, but if there are no restrictions then my ideal targets from a table-fare perspective are the yearling cohort.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 3, 2022)

Dupree said:


> The only difference is the quantity of meat, they all eat the same to me.



I see the differences more in the legs and thighs than the breast, jakes are considerably better.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 3, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> I see the differences more in the legs and thighs than the breast, jakes are considerably better.


Them front shoulders aren’t bad either. And the neck roast. ?


----------



## turkeykirk (May 4, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Them front shoulders aren’t bad either. And the neck roast. ?



Usually too many pellets in the neck roast.


----------



## buckpasser (May 4, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> I see the differences more in the legs and thighs than the breast, jakes are considerably better.



My crock pot turns all thighs into heaven on a plate, but I’m sure you’re right on that.  I just woke up to the smell of a long spurred Toms legs simmering since yesterday around noon.  Tonight will be a good one.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (May 4, 2022)

Y'all killing tomorrows trophies today, dont be upset next year


----------



## buckpasser (May 4, 2022)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Y'all killing tomorrows trophies today, dont be upset next year



Don’t strip them of their right to complain please. Also, next year they’ll just be hunting Jakes again anyway, so no harm no “fowl”.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 4, 2022)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Y'all killing tomorrows trophies today, dont be upset next year



Not everyone is motivated by trophies so there would be no reason for them to be upset the following year.  If everyone quit passing up jakes then we would all be able to sustainably kill more turkeys each year.  Same thing as passing up young bucks.


----------



## Hoosier06 (May 4, 2022)

Wouldn’t filling one of my tags with a jake leave one more Tom to continue breeding and leave a dominant 3 or 4 year old for the following season?


----------



## buckpasser (May 4, 2022)

Hoosier06 said:


> Wouldn’t filling one of my tags with a jake leave one more Tom to continue breeding and leave a dominant 3 or 4 year old for the following season?



No, cause me or someone like me will shoot him for you.


----------



## buckpasser (May 4, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> Not everyone is motivated by trophies so there would be no reason for them to be upset the following year.  If everyone quit passing up jakes then we would all be able to sustainably kill more turkeys each year.  Same thing as passing up young bucks.



Even in this time of great peril and crisis for the population and future of the wild turkey?  A time that most are experiencing at least slight declines in population and the state is relying heavily on a turkey theorist to rewrite season dates?  Seems like Jakes should get extra protection during these trying times to me, but what do I know?


----------



## spencer12 (May 4, 2022)

I’d be ok with a no Jake rule, I believe Mississippi already has this rule in place. I’ve seen a pile of jakes this year on several properties that I hunt so next year I should have a bunch of rowdy 2 year olds I’m a hoping.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 4, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Even in this time of great peril and crisis for the population and future of the wild turkey?  A time that most are experiencing at least slight declines in population and the state is relying heavily on a turkey theorist to rewrite season dates?  Seems like Jakes should get extra protection during these trying times to me, but what do I know?



I don't claim to be any sort of expert turkey biologist, but shifting some harvest pressure away from the breeding adult gobblers would make sense given the fact that nest initiation is lower in hunted populations.  With most prey species the most expendable animals in the population are young males, that's certainly how we took a deer population from less than 100,000 deer and turned it into over a million.


----------



## buckpasser (May 4, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> I don't claim to be any sort of expert turkey biologist, but shifting some harvest pressure away from the breeding adult gobblers would make sense given the fact that nest initiation is lower in hunted populations.  With most prey species the most expendable animals in the population are young males, that's certainly how we took a deer population from less than 100,000 deer and turned it into over a million.



I was just ribbing.


----------



## sea trout (May 4, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> Usually too many pellets in the neck roast.


Not in kmacks
His pellets are in the leg roast and tailfan


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 5, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> I see the differences more in the legs and thighs than the breast, jakes are considerably better.


100%. You can actually roast/smoke a jake whole and eat the legs. Tom legs must be slow cooked.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (May 5, 2022)

Shooting Jakes is like an inside the park homer with 3 errors in the field. Yea you got the run on the board but don't call it a homerun....you haven't done much. And saying they taste better is like telling me you like scoring that way instead of hitting deep balls....you don't even believe it.


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 5, 2022)

Just saving those big breeders to finish mating the hens this year since the the jakes seed isn't "viable" and the population  is in a decline. 

Now for the noon cut off for hunting.

Their tag, their choice simple as that.

Next it will be judging squirrels and rabbits


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 5, 2022)

Right along with Stroke 'em Young Club



How old is he?

As old as he's gonna get.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 5, 2022)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Shooting Jakes is like an inside the park homer with 3 errors in the field. Yea you got the run on the board but don't call it a homerun....you haven't done much. And saying they taste better is like telling me you like scoring that way instead of hitting deep balls....you don't even believe it.



I like the freedom and liberty to shoot the bird of my choice.  You can take your judgement elsewhere, doesn't work on me.  I support your desire to kill mature birds just as much as the next guy's desire to shoot a jake.  When you start telling the other guy he shouldn't shoot a jake then that's where we part ways.


----------



## buckpasser (May 6, 2022)

I support everyone’s choice to shoot a jake while it’s legal. I hope it’s only legal for children at some point soon.


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 6, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I support everyone’s choice to shoot a jake while it’s legal. I hope it’s only legal for children at some point soon.



Only bad thing about this is comparable to antler restrictions, they don't call them steppers for nothing

Might as well push for the noon cut off


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 6, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I support everyone’s choice to shoot a jake while it’s legal. I hope it’s only legal for children at some point soon.



I would never support that, every hunted property has the ability to limit jake harvest if they so choose.  Jake restrictions and antler restrictions are pretty un-american in my opinion.  Neither serve a biological function under the current status of deer and turkey populations.


----------



## buckpasser (May 6, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> I would never support that, every hunted property has the ability to limit jake harvest if they so choose.  Jake restrictions and antler restrictions are pretty un-american in my opinion.  Neither serve a biological function under the current status of deer and turkey populations.



Well, you’re the man, but I’d disagree with you not based on science alone, but the potential fun that is squandered by killing a Jake. He’s made it through the most perilous portion of his journey. His egg has hatched, he’s learned to fly, he’s evaded owls, hawks, bobcats, coyotes and the like to be an immature adult turkey.  There is a high likelihood he’ll survive until his first long beard spring if he’s not shot first.  My anecdotal evidence suggests 80% likely in my area, FWIW. 

When the sun rises on next spring, man!  What a change. He’s nearly twice the body weight. His gobble has gone from a mixed yelp nightmare to very nearly the voice of God.  His full fan and inflated breast stirs the soul of any turkey hunter, and most non hunters alike. He’s gone from a 12lb moron that most anyone could bag to a 20 lb king. His spurs are now conical weapons of breast meat destruction.  His beard drags the ground as he feeds. Even you must admit he is a splendid creature to behold as a two year old. 

When you smash a Jake, all that potential is gone, and for what?  An easy kill and some slightly more tender thighs?  If you need meat, please pm me. I’ll send you the money and a legal agreement to forfeit your turkey tags for the year.  That deal goes for anyone here.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (May 6, 2022)

KILLMASTER, I never said I didn't support another mans freedom of choice to take what he wants if he chooses, I just said what its comparative to.


----------



## cowhornedspike (May 6, 2022)

I haven't killed a turkey this year... you gonna send me some money?


----------



## cowhornedspike (May 6, 2022)

I have always said when I see a huge group of jakes "gonna be a good crop of 2 yr olds next year" but have to say the numbers never seem to follow that...I am not sure most of them don't die or get eaten anyway so Charlie may be right.


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 6, 2022)

It's @ 11.8% jake harvest so far, correct?

Then that's @ 88.2% mature gobbler harvest, potential viable breeders for the late or second nesting hens further impacting the population next year.

We have a short fall season, think it was 681 total taken, either sex, still have a steady population.


----------



## buckpasser (May 6, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> I haven't killed a turkey this year... you gonna send me some money?



If you need it and sign the agreement for next year!


----------



## buckpasser (May 6, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> I have always said when I see a huge group of jakes "gonna be a good crop of 2 yr olds next year" but have to say the numbers never seem to follow that...I am not sure most of them don't die or get eaten anyway so Charlie may be right.



You must admit though, Toms come from somewhere, and it surely isn’t dead Jakes.


----------



## buckpasser (May 6, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> I haven't killed a turkey this year... you gonna send me some money?



I take back my earlier statement. I’ll go ahead and prorate it for this season. For the amount of good hunting that’s left in S GA, I’ll send you $2.33.  That should get you a boar’s head sandwich!  Haha


----------



## cowhornedspike (May 6, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> If you need it and sign the agreement for next year!


 
I was thinking it should be retroactive...


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 6, 2022)

For anyone that wants to restrict someone else's freedom that is a solution in search of a problem.  Last season only 9% of the turkey harvest was jakes, all based on self restraint.  Why in the heck would you want to pass a regulation to restrict someone else when jake harvest is already so low?


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 6, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> For anyone that wants to restrict someone else's freedom that is a solution in search of a problem.  Last season only 9% of the turkey harvest was jakes, all based on self restraint.  Why in the heck would you want to pass a regulation to restrict someone else when jake harvest is already so low?


Sounds like a bunch here wanting to drop our buck limit from 3 to 2, (they were pushing for 1, but they didn't get the traction).

For hunters who take their 3rd antlered buck, it's @ 1.5%


----------



## buckpasser (May 6, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> For anyone that wants to restrict someone else's freedom that is a solution in search of a problem.  Last season only 9% of the turkey harvest was jakes, all based on self restraint.  Why in the heck would you want to pass a regulation to restrict someone else when jake harvest is already so low?



I’m not claiming it’s a problem.  Here’s another way of looking at it.  Few hunters shoot Jakes, so only a few hunters would be offended by the change.  A change that would undeniably bring more Toms into the world through survival through Jakehood.  This would in turn boost gobbling in the spring. The state didn’t mind implementation of season date changes that effected everyone based on no proven science. Why worry about the tiny minority of Jake shooters when it’s clear there would be at least some gain in the Tom count. 

…and I know what you’re thinking- if the Jakes were illegal, people would shoot this year’s Toms instead. That’s flawed thinking because many Jake killers aren’t capable of bagging a Tom at all, or at best they could only bag one very rarely, so we’re still way ahead.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 6, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I’m not claiming it’s a problem.  Here’s another way of looking at it.  Few hunters shoot Jakes, so only a few hunters would be offended by the change.  A change that would undeniably bring more Toms into the world through survival through Jakehood.  This would in turn boost gobbling in the spring. The state didn’t mind implementation of season date changes that effected everyone based on no proven science. Why worry about the tiny minority of Jake shooters when it’s clear there would be at least some gain in the Tom count.
> 
> …and I know what you’re thinking- if the Jakes were illegal, people would shoot this year’s Toms instead. That’s flawed thinking because many Jake killers aren’t capable of bagging a Tom at all, or at best they could only bag one very rarely, so we’re still way ahead.



So you want to take the opportunity to kill a bird away from new or inexperienced hunters that aren't yet capable of killing a mature gobbler?  

Here's your same argument applied to deer.  Let's ban flintlocks and long bows as legal weapons for deer.  Not that many people use them, so it will only affect a small minority of people.  That way there will be more deer for the rest of us to shoot with modern bows and firearms since we're the majority.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 6, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I’m not claiming it’s a problem.  Here’s another way of looking at it.  Few hunters shoot Jakes, so only a few hunters would be offended by the change.  A change that would undeniably bring more Toms into the world through survival through Jakehood.  This would in turn boost gobbling in the spring. The state didn’t mind implementation of season date changes that effected everyone based on no proven science. Why worry about the tiny minority of Jake shooters when it’s clear there would be at least some gain in the Tom count.
> 
> …and I know what you’re thinking- if the Jakes were illegal, people would shoot this year’s Toms instead. That’s flawed thinking because many Jake killers aren’t capable of bagging a Tom at all, or at best they could only bag one very rarely, so we’re still way ahead.


Here are a few words since we say only effects a few so only a few would get effected. 

Today, however, only 11.5 million people in the United States actually hunt. That's *less than 4%* of the national population.Jan 27, 2021

Now what if that same argument was used to stop all hunting. by the anti ,Like the fla Bear.


----------



## buckpasser (May 6, 2022)

I’m just spurring debate here. I don’t lose sleep over Jakes, live or dead.  Good points by all.  Sorry to derail @Gut_Pile


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 6, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Here are a few words since we say only effects a few so only a few would get effected.
> 
> Today, however, only 11.5 million people in the United States actually hunt. That's *less than 4%* of the national population.Jan 27, 2021
> 
> Now what if that same argument was used to stop all hunting. by the anti ,Like the fla Bear.



You are spot on and shrinking everyday.

Our DNR is promoting R3 to get more hunters in the woods since we have lost a lot of licensed hunters, moved, died, lost interest, etc.

R3: Recruitment, Retention and Reactivation (nssf.org) 

No more hijacking from me


----------



## sea trout (May 6, 2022)

I'm sure gut pile will update the tela check and get the thread back on track.
I just wanna mention I really enjoyed readin pg 3 and 4. A lot of great points on both sides of the topic.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 16, 2022)

Final numbers have rolled in.

9,747 total checked (212 per day)

1,150 jakes (11.8% of total harvest)


----------



## Yelpu1 (May 16, 2022)

Public land harvest
2022   843   -48.93%
2021   1651


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 16, 2022)

Yelpu1 said:


> Public land harvest
> 2022   843   -48.93%
> 2021   1651



Season length for public land was cut by roughly 40%


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 16, 2022)

One thing to look at, with the shortened season, is the avg # of turkeys killed per day over the past 7 seasons

2016 - 53 day season. 11,216 checked. 212 per day
2017 - 54 day season. 11,465 checked. 212 per day
2018 - 56 day season. 11,674 checked. 208 per day
2019 - 56 day season. 11,521 checked. 206 per day
2020 - 58 day season. 14,412 checked. 248 per day
2021 - 59 day season. 12,174 checked. 206 per day
2022 - 46 day season. 9,747 checked. 212 per day


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 16, 2022)

Now let's look at the public

2016 - 53 day season. 1,197 checked. 26 per day
2017 - 54 day season. 1,520 checked. 28 per day
2018 - 56 day season. 1,370 checked. 24 per day
2019 - 56 day season. 1,338 checked. 23 per day
2020 - 58 day season. 1,866 checked. 32 per day
2021 - 59 day season. 1,651 checked. 28 per day
2022 - 31* day season. 843 checked. 27 per day

*Some WMA's had 24 day season due to starting Quota hunts on April 16


----------



## Sixes (May 16, 2022)

Always good info.

I wonder what the percentage of the hunters using the game check in 2022 is compared to 2016, I would have to think more hunters use the game check correctly with each passing year.

If the numbers are fairly accurate for year over year, it shows that not a lot of hunters were killing 3 birds a year.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 16, 2022)

Sixes said:


> Always good info.
> 
> I wonder what the percentage of the hunters using the game check in 2022 is compared to 2016, I would have to think more hunters use the game check correctly with each passing year.
> 
> If the numbers are fairly accurate for year over year, it shows that not a lot of hunters were killing 3 birds a year.



I don't know the percentages for turkey, but for deer compliance with Game Check was pretty high the first year (~70% reporting rate) and then it declined a little bit.  When we reduced the reporting window from 72 to 24 hours it jumped back up.


----------



## Sixes (May 16, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> I don't know the percentages for turkey, but for deer compliance with Game Check was pretty high the first year (~70% reporting rate) and then it declined a little bit.  When we reduced the reporting window from 72 to 24 hours it jumped back up.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## mallardsx2 (May 16, 2022)

Great info as usual! Thanks


----------



## Huntinfool (May 17, 2022)

The changes definitely made my season tougher.  But I'm still 100% in support of what happened.  I fully believe it's going to help bring Georgia back to the status it held 15-20 years ago when we had one of the strongest populations in the country.

I'll sacrifice a year or two of struggle for decades of strength in population.

We definitely need to prioritize predator hunting.  But these changes will help a bunch in my opinion.


----------



## sea trout (May 17, 2022)

Huntinfool said:


> The changes definitely made my season tougher.  But I'm still 100% in support of what happened.  I fully believe it's going to help bring Georgia back to the status it held 15-20 years ago when we had one of the strongest populations in the country.
> 
> I'll sacrifice a year or two of struggle for decades of strength in population.
> 
> We definitely need to prioritize predator hunting.  But these changes will help a bunch in my opinion.


The changes caused a extra Tom to live at one of my spots.
I was not ok with the changes at first. But now after experiencing the changes this year I think I'm just fine with them now. I'll be excited to hunt that Tom next year as an older long spurred bird.
I agree, prioritize predator huntin 100 percent! I've even been having thought to donate a prize to the GON magazine coyote cull for next spring. I think making that event bigger would be easy if we think about it.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 18, 2022)

Huntinfool said:


> The changes definitely made my season tougher.  But I'm still 100% in support of what happened.  I fully believe it's going to help bring Georgia back to the status it held 15-20 years ago when we had one of the strongest populations in the country.
> 
> I'll sacrifice a year or two of struggle for decades of strength in population.
> 
> We definitely need to prioritize predator hunting.  But these changes will help a bunch in my opinion.


love the optimism


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 23, 2022)

Pretty crazy WV is as close to GA in numbers taken as it is (jakes, bearded hens and public land isn't broken out).

https://wvmetronews.com/2021/06/08/dnr-2021-spring-gobbler-harvest-figures-released/

2022 total hasn't been released, hunters have 72 hours to tele check their birds.

@ 694 were taken in our fall season.

I'm guessing the kill will be down @ 10% this year.


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 23, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Pretty crazy WV is as close to GA in numbers taken as it is (jakes, bearded hens and public land isn't broken out).
> 
> https://wvmetronews.com/2021/06/08/dnr-2021-spring-gobbler-harvest-figures-released/
> 
> ...


Just don't make that wrong turn when you hear banjos ????


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 23, 2022)

Seriously, we welcome you all, just no fence jumping or trespassing 2023


----------

